# Roamer Sonic 300



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

A while back, I started a thread about the various cases that Titus recycled, mostly with esa 9162 movements in them, and who originally manufactured them.

Titus reference thread

The first example was this blue-dialled, square cased model with an integral strap...



















Until last month, I'd not seen anything like it from any of the manufacturers who I could find reference to, who made esa-based hummers.

Then this popped up on ebay...










It's a Roamer Sonic 300 case, dial and handset. Not sure how common these are, but I've searched for ages and only found passing comment to Roamer as having 'possibly' made a hummer.

Unfortunately, I asked Keith to cannibalise the movement in the Titus version a while back to repair my Seamaster SMf300, so it looks like I'll have to use one of the replacement movements from my watch box to get this one running again. I'll also need to find a Roamer-branded or plain bracelet clasp to replace the Titus one on the bracelet, but it'll be an interesting curio for me anyhow.

Some more pics follow...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

More pics...

Dial...










...sadly showing the usual blue-dial flaking.

Dial and hands...










Caseback...










...also marked 171D10046 Switzerland STL on the inside.

Back of the dial...










...shows shadowing, so this has had a movement in it at some point.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Titus it seems was just hovering up what the other manufactures had in their warehouses. Good info, thanks.


----------



## lottemann (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,

I came across this thread on my own search for any information about

the Roamer sonic 300. Because they indeed built at least one ;-)

It popped up on ebay about 15 years ago. After 25 years of collecting

Roamer watches this single item still is the only complete watch I ever

saw. Just recently a series of unused dials appeared. Maybe they were

just too late wiht their hummer and never finished the planned series.

Regards,

Michael


----------

